# Let's post garden or flower piccies to get ready for spring!



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

It's slowly and I mean SLOOOOWLY getting warm and I've been cleaning up dead stuff to get my garden ready...

Let's post piccies of some of our spring flowers to make us happy that spring warming up.
This piccie is from last summer a petunia growing in the crack of my driveway.
The new two are the daffodils in my studio flower beds,today,they've been in bloom like this about 4 days and hyasinths are starting to bloom and soon tulips will come up .


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Here are a few pics I snapped this last week with my phone.

Love the spring and LOVE flowers

Wisteria in full bloom at school









Bird of paradise outside my new home









Some California poppies growing wild in a field near my home


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Well, these are not from our yard ... I bought them at the store. However, here are tulips for Spring! 

And, I happen to love Gerber daisies. The red/white tulips and daisies are real flowers. The colorful tulips on the counter are from Target ... and, are not real. It's amazing though how many people think they are real. 

And, I will share a picture of a rose a neighbor allowed me to pick from his rose bush. I always thought this rose was so beautiful. I have lots of pictures of this rose ... but, this is my favorite shot. I framed it and it's on one of our walls in our home. 

I will take a picture of the flowers in our yard as soon as they are in full bloom ... probably tomorrow if it isn't raining again.

I love the pictures you have shared ... they are all very beautiful and colorful. Michelle, the petunia is so pretty, too.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

It's ok if they're store bought,they brighten up the room and they brighten your day and ours when shared.
I usually have at least one petunia that grows in the driveway,always in some precarious spot where it can get run over. I protect it like a like grizzly mother protects it's cubs.
I figure if it fouhgt that hard to grow in an imp[ossible spot,I should do what I can to keep it from harm...
I only have one question...why can't I get petunias to grow from seeds I buy?
I always have to buy the plants...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

This is one in the driveway,right by the garage door,we had to staddle it everytime we pulle din or backed out of the garage...
This was back in July 2000.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I love this thread. Great idea, Michelle. I don't know about the petunias. I always buy the plants. :blush: Lovely photos everyone!
Here are some photos I took last month in Key West, Florida while visiting my FIL. 
These pics are taken at the Fort in Key West. It is a free attraction by the local garden club, there. It's such a neat place. My photos don't do the plants justice. 
Key West garden Club - Home
Here are a few of my pics....


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

A few more....


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Oooh,I love it. I love Florida,can't wait to sell out ,retire and live there ...again.
I just thought it would be nice to get in the mood for spring and summer flowers. Flowers always make me feel good.
We don't do a lush garden just a few flowers around the raised beds around the studio and castor bean plants on the side of the house..love their tropical look.
We have mostly retainer walls and lava stone in our landscaping,easy to maintain. I put my little "jewels" on the lava stones, concrete faces and "doo dads" I make,sea shells,cool curly branches off our willow tree and a few other cute things I find. Kinda like an outdoor "scrapbook" of places and things I like scattered on the stone.

I so enjoy warm weather so I can sit on the swing and enjoy them.
We do have a few rhodadendrons and a weeping cherry in the landscaping and a couple lady statues..I call them Al's girlfriends...









close ups of my "scrapbook"




















These I took this winter,love the look of the snow on them





























Al's girlfriends


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I really don't have much of a green thumb. Thus, the Key West Garden Club photos. Michelle, that's a lot of hard work, but, feels so good to see one's accomplishments. The photos are lovely; you have such a pretty property. I like Al's girlfriends.  :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

My thumb isn't so green,I kill cactuses...cacti?
I can kill a silk plant. When I grew roses for some reason,I did well w/ them,even prophigated my own from cuttings,ended up w/ over 300 from a start of a couple dozen...
. I guess the secret is not nagging them to death.

I kep impatients in the house all winter,lov etheir cheery pink blooms. Had a pointsettia for 13 years,in the house,it finally died.

But I fight like mad to grow a decent patunia! Only really good petunias are the ones that grow in my driveway...

Guess my green thumb turned brown....


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

joyomom said:


> Here are a few pics I snapped this last week with my phone.
> 
> Love the spring and LOVE flowers
> 
> ...


Such gorgeous flowers


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Michelle, Marie and Suzi - love your pictures!

Flowers just lift your spirits I think. I'm trying to put more flowers in pots this year : )

Actually I am trying to figure out how to make some raised bed for vegetables. I have never been very successful with veggies, but I'm hoping soon I can have a few : )


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

I love gardening (obsessively!), but we're behind you guys. I think my daffodils are a few days away from blooming still. 

Here are a few spring garden pics from past years though:


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

The last photos were (top to bottom):
Euphorbia polychroma
Myosotis alpestris
Tulip - not sure what cultivar
Tulipa 'Cum Laude'
Tulipa 'Ollioules'

Then below are some Narcissus:
Obdam (I think)
Thalia (I think again)
Ice Follies


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Your flowers are gorgeous! WOW!!!!

Wish I had more time to spend in my garden, but this summer it is my top priority : )


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow - loving all these flower shots. The tulips at my building have sprung up but none are open. I can't wait. Meanwhile I'll enjoy spring vicariously. Some of those pix should be made into notecards. I visited Longwood Gardens in PA two years ago during Tulip season and had tons of pix which I made into cards.


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

Muscari 'Valerie Finnis'









Lathyrus vernus (perennial sweet pea... hasn't amounted to much yet--I'm hoping this year it takes off as I love the flowers and it's supposed to make a lovely little compact bush)









This was mislabelled when I bought it... some type of aster I think that I identified once and now forgot again. It blooms some time in the spring though--not late summer/fall.









I think that's it for sort of early spring flowers. I've got more, but those are probably some of my prettier photos!

Whenever my gardens are looking good overall I snap pics of the full beds, but that's not too often. I think that's just how it goes with perennial cottage gardens--something is always blooming and something is always going dormant. I also like to put off weeding and dead-heading in bad weather! I LOVE my flowers and plants individually though and I'm learning what works best together.


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Orchids and Ferns*

Hi all:

These is how my side terrace looks in spring !


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

Oooh, is that an orchid blooming? It's so pretty... I've always wanted to grow orchids, but I can kill even the easiest indoor plants.


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

I _think_ this is called a Jane Magnolia, but not sure. 










It's in our front yard. When I was little, it was the only tree I could climb :blush:
It's always been a favorite of mine though


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We're having sucha cold spell right now,just 100 miles to the south is upper 60's 70's and a little farther south 80's,wahhh


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*It is*



Aarianne said:


> Oooh, is that an orchid blooming? It's so pretty... I've always wanted to grow orchids, but I can kill even the easiest indoor plants.


It is and it just gorgeous. My aunt gave me this orchid 3 years ago and since then it blooms very spring.:aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Happy Spring to all :chili:

wishing you and the malts tones of flowers, sunshine, yummy treats (Crystal does the give me a yummy treat in this photo) and smiles (Snowy's expertise)









To me, a maltese smile is what completes my spring season :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Katkoota said:


> Happy Spring to all :chili:
> 
> wishing you and the malts tones of flowers, sunshine, yummy treats (Crystal does the give me a yummy treat in this photo) and smiles (Snowy's expertise)
> 
> ...


So beautiful amongst the flora. :flowers::flowers::flowers: :wub::wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Kat, I just love these pictures of Snowy and Crystal with the flowers!!! Your pictures are always amazing!!!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

To me my Malts are the flowers in my garden. Everytime I see them playing in the yard,I think of them as flowers,not sure why but I do.


----------

